# Review: Castelli Climber’s 2.0 Jersey



## mlc444 (Dec 20, 2017)

I just received mine in the mail from MEC. Loved everything about it until I put it on, then couldn't last more than about 5 minutes wearing it around the house. The rather robust zipper and especially the non-flatlock seams were very irritating to the skin. No one else noticed this?


----------

